# Elite 8: (4) Louisville vs (7) West Virginia



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Who will go on to St. Louis? Will Louisville continue their great run? Or will West Virginia Pittsnogle some Cardinals?


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Garcia and the Cards will take this one...
I had UofL picked to win this whole thing.. Hope my bracket stands true as they send those Mountaineer's back to West Va...

As I said.. Two words..

RICK PITINO

PdP


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WVU up early 11-3.. Louisville playing nervous.. An abysmal 1-9 shooting start and 4 TO's..


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

7 minutes gone by and still no 2 point basket for either team. Louisville is 1-7 from 3.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Louisville getting spanked and spanked hard.. 16-5 Mountaineers


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:jawdrop:

19-5 WV

5-8 3PT.. 

WOW!!!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Belein with the banker 3!! 19-5 Mountaineers lead. Go WVU :banana:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> 19-5 WV
> 
> ...


Live by the three, die by the three for West Virginia. Lets see if they can keep it up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jesus freakin Chris.. Dear lord..


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Belein makes a three from Morgantown!!! West Virginia up 27-11, they are 7-10 from three


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Sweet Jesus!!!!!!!
They can't miss!!

Un-effing-beleivable! :jawdrop: 

Bet they can;t keep it goin the whole game though.....maybe


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

There goes another..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And another


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

WVU up 35-18 now. 9-12 from three.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pitts.. That's another 3333333333 ((10))


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

They'll put up 100 at this rate


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 26, 2005)

No matter how well WV does, I just can not picture them in the final 4. 
With that being said, Go Mountaineers!!!!


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone else think it is time for the NCAA to push the 3 point line back a couple of feet?


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Louisville ends the half on a 9-2 run. Closing the gap to 13 points. 40-27. West Virginia is 10-14 from 3.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Absolutely not.

I do not want the generic basketball game called the NBA invading the NCAA (which will simply make the rich get richer). The shorter three point line allows for different styles to succeed.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Now everyone else starts voting for the Mountaineers. :biggrin:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

tr_west said:


> Now everyone else starts voting for the Mountaineers. :biggrin:


I just voted now. 

But I did have West Virginia going into the final four in my second chance (non Mengtu approved) bracket.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL at moving the 3 point line back. They are probably going to move it back to 20'8", which is the international line, but if you can shoot it, the nine 9 inches mean nothing. It's not like WVU is hitting 3's right on the line. They are a few feet back knocking them down.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

This game is already over


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

52-40 West Virginia. 12-17 from 3.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

8-2 run by louisville. Now 54-48 West Virginia.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Pittsnogle and Gansey answer with threes. 60-51 WVU. 15-19 from three.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

I look forward to seeing these cocky wv players get their *** handed to em by arizona or illinois. :biggrin:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

HogsFan1188 said:


> I look forward to seeing these cocky wv players get their *** handed to em by arizona or illinois. :biggrin:


If they shoot the three like this then maybe they have a chance.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pitts makes a three to put the lead at 10 with 6:41 to go!


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

The way they are playing is pissing me off, Louisville is trying to play the right way by playing defense and working it inside, and all WV is doing is jacking up 3's.

It's like playing an online game of March Madness 2k5.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

I nominate Pittsnoogle for biggest douche of the year award.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

PITTSNOGLE ANSWERS!!! 71-65 West Virginia.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

This game is unreal.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HogsFan1188 said:


> I look forward to seeing these cocky wv players get their *** handed to em by arizona or illinois. :biggrin:


I assume that's satire based on how everybody has written them off since the beginning of the second round.

If not, it's sad.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG.. Garcia fouls out on a stupid foul


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Garcia's out with 5 fouls. 71-67 WVU.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Anyone just see that dude dive for the ball? Sign him up for football. Damn...


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Let's go Louisville!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

PITTSNOGLE IS CLUTCH!!!!! 77-73 Mountaineers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Pitts!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

nooooooooooooooo son of a :curse:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

43 seconds left, Louisville ball, 77-75 WVU, here we go!!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

O'banon with the bucket. TIED GAME!!!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

overtime


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Overtime. I'm a fan of West Virginia now. I want them to win it all. Which is good for Louisville fans. Ha.

Pittsnoggle is awesome.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

It's Gansey time :biggrin:


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

WV going into OT against a highly favored team....sound familiar?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I never thought I'd say this... but Pitsnogle, deliver us from evil...


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Mike Gansey pwning all teh n00bs!11!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Larry O'Bannon has 23 points in the second half. :eek8:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Louisville 88-83. Palacios at the line.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Damn damn damn.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Larry O'Bannon... player of the game if Louisville wins.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Myles with a huge block. 89-83 Louisville. :verysad:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

There's still time.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

O'Bannon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Now its over. **** I hate the cards.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Great win by Louisville - they will be a massive test for either Zona or Illinois.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> Now its over. **** I hate the cards.


You a West Virginia fan? Ha, get over it kid


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville is going to win the championship. I had them in the Final Four losing to Illinois, but with the way they are shooting the ball and Garcia due for a bounce back game after a subpar one today, I think Pitino will coach em up to win his 2nd national title.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Yessssssssss

Thank You Louisville


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Could you guys give me some input on who you think Louisville has a better chance against in the Final Four, Arizona or Illinois?? I don't pay attention to either team but for some reason I can't help but think that Arizona is a little scarier to play..


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

wtf happened, West Virginia was up then I went to go work out and I came back and Louisville is up by 7,

what happened late in the game how did they tie it?? I need details,

I AM SO PISSED I MISSED A COMEBACK


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

louisville quit playing the zone defense. O'bannon and dean and myles took over the game in overtime


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Louisville played nothing short of spectacular and exceptional basketball today. I see them winning it all as of right now, and it pains me to say that.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hard to believe that this wasn't even the best game today.


----------

